# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R34 dodjela sifri traje

## spajalica

dakle, evo nas u popodnevnoj smjeni, nadam se da je ste vec dali svoje prijave  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

već ste sigurno puni ko šipak :lool:

----------


## spajalica

vidi nje  :Razz: 
ima jos koja, popodnevna verzija ide malo sporije, puni se ali ne kao u podne. valjda vas je ova juzina smantala  :Wink:

----------


## mala-vila

oooo, pa to je dobra vijest, znaci da već mogu pocet razvrstavat 30kom  :Klap:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## spajalica

da na srecu ovaj put nisi isla nigdje, zadnji put mi nije zvucalo dobro  :Sad:

----------


## ani4

Kako to da sporije ide?!
Pa di su svi oni koji rade ujutro i ne mogu tada do kompa?

----------


## puntica

i ja se to pitam ani4

----------


## mala-vila

ja cu vam reci- europsko radno vrijeme, malo je sretnika koji rade do 4, većina je u 18h na putu s posla, dok pokupiš dijete, možda dućan obavit...

spajalica- koja memorija!! :Shock: 
hvala na brizi, dobro smo  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

ajde drago mi je, sad jos cekad da ti poslajem mail  :Wink: 

a di je ekipa, pa aktivnosti, ugodno poslijepodne, sta ljudi uzivaju a vi odmah di su.

----------


## puntica

> ja cu vam reci- europsko radno vrijeme, malo je sretnika koji rade do 4, većina je u 18h na putu s posla, dok pokupiš dijete, možda dućan obavit...


je
ali vrijeme je pomaknuto NA ZAHTJEV takvih, jer ne mogu na poslu popunjavat obrazac

ne vidim u koje bi vrijeme bilo idealno

----------


## spajalica

> je
> ali vrijeme je pomaknuto NA ZAHTJEV takvih, jer ne mogu na poslu popunjavat obrazac
> 
> ne vidim u koje bi vrijeme bilo idealno


pa ako nas pitaju oko 5-6 ujutro  :Cool:

----------


## puntica

> pa ako nas pitaju oko 5-6 ujutro


ma biži ća  :oklagija:

----------


## Willow

pa općenito je koliko ja znam najveća navala (kupaca a valjda onda i prodavatelja) na jesensku i proljetnu rasprodaju... 

meni osobno je ovo vrijeme za prijavu idealno  :Smile:

----------


## mala-vila

meni je svako vrijeme odlično, osim ranojutarnjeg :Cool:

----------

